# [Help] i7-5820K , X99 Motherboard



## Freezer (Aug 19, 2015)

*Upgrading* to a new system:*

Need to upgrade an out-dated system to something current. I use the system mostly for rendering and autocad... some gaming. I have enough accessories and ssd components, just looking for the major components. 

Budget: It's clear. i7-5820K, i7-4790K... obviously will not fork out 400 for a motherboard, or memory, etc. 
Total budget, if need be, $1500 but that would include a few accessories. I'm just looking for others advice on CPU, Mainboard, Memory. 

I'm being a bit fickle with Asus, since I've been reading many bad reviews regarding ASUS support lately with not honoring the 5 year warranty, which clearly states, on some products. So unsure of this manufacturer. I usually purchase EVGA mainboards and haven't experienced any issues, plus they have a great step-up program.

*****I'm being indecisive... after further reviews, more reviews, benchmark readings, etc.., I may consider a i7-4790K setup again. I see little justification for the 5820K (unless someone can provide significant information), plus 6700 is around the corner which exceeds both the later benchmarks so far. 

Anyone know if there is any future expandability with Socket 2011v3 , CPU wise?


Stores:
Newegg
Microcenter (about 200miles away, wouldn't mind a roadtrip)



*Components I will be purchasing within the week: *
*Intel Core i7-5820K Haswell-E*
*Cooler Master HAF XB EVO *
*EVGA GeForce GTX 970*

*Cooling:*
*Swiftech H220/x*
*Dryice 20#*



*Need suggestions with the following...*

*Memory (unsure which):*
*Crucial Ballistix Sport 32GB (BLS4K8G4D240FSA)*
*G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 32GB (F4-2400C15Q-32GRR)*
*G.SKILL TridentX Series 32GB (F4-2800C15Q-32GTXG)*

*Mainboard (unsure which):*
*ASUS X99-A/USB 3.1*
*Gigabyte GA-X99-UD4*
*ASUS Sabertooth X99/USB 3.1*
*Other?*
*
*


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Either Asus Motherboard and either of the G.Skill Ram, I'm not a fan of the Ballistix Ram, maybe they have improved.
Perhaps you can add a poll to this thread to avoid long winded answers.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 19, 2015)

I'd go with the Gigabyte and Ripjaws.


----------



## basco (Aug 19, 2015)

i would go with a mainboard that fits your needs but for futureproof with usb 3.1. so u like evga then why no evga mainboard? you will find something negative about every major brand if you want to find it.
and the ram is only guaranteed to run at 2133 mhz-so you have to overclock to get to 2800 mhz-this combo has so much bandwith to begin with. so go for lower price


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 19, 2015)

basco said:


> i would go with a mainboard that fits your needs but for futureproof with usb 3.1


+1^
g.skill that fits your budget better

i would pick at least mid tower case over xb. you may have troubles to fit big mb and 240 aio in it


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 19, 2015)

You said you like EVGA? Why not this time?

EVGA not only has stellar service; their boards are built well and for OC. Function over everything else. This is what I like to see in the overly blinged out motherboard market.


----------



## Freezer (Aug 19, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> +1^
> g.skill that fits your budget better
> 
> i would pick at least mid tower case over xb. you may have troubles to fit big mb and 240 aio in it



Well, afik, EVGA doesn't have an X99 with 3.1, though the EVGA 'micro' does. Micro is silly.

I'm unsure where you get the CM XB EVO will be 'small' and difficult to install a swiftech.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 19, 2015)

Freezer said:


> Well, afik, EVGA doesn't have an X99 with 3.1, though the EVGA 'micro' does. Micro is silly.
> 
> I'm unsure where you get the CM XB EVO will be 'small' and difficult to install a swiftech.



UD4 and a kit that isn't ridiculously expensive then.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 19, 2015)

Freezer said:


> Well, afik, EVGA doesn't have an X99 with 3.1, though the EVGA 'micro' does. Micro is silly.
> 
> I'm unsure where you get the CM XB EVO will be 'small' and difficult to install a swiftech.








and H220-x' res+pump goes where?
ok i wasnt very clear it isnt any 240 aio but it is that particlular aio that can cause troubles.
better spare headache and go save then waste money for returns. there are plenty of mid towers that are well suited for 220-x' and a lot of them are cheaper then xb

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146102
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146178
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119307
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352023
....


----------



## Freezer (Aug 19, 2015)

Nope, sane here. Plenty of room for the Swiftech H220 in the Coolermaster XD EVO, I'm sure there is a way for the H220-X. Though I was confusing the CM with the *Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 *I reviewed a few months ago.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 19, 2015)

Quick question. If this machine is for gaming, the only reason to go skt2011-3 is for the PCI-E lanes. Is there a reason for the choice of platform? I certainly wouldn't recommend it given your current load out.

Audocad, I see. I don't do that kind of work but hopefully 12t can get you what you need? I thought I heard someone say there is a point of diminishing returns with some rendering app at over 8 threads, I just don't recall which one it is.


----------



## Freezer (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes and no. Autocad, AFAS rendering goes, is dependent on the GPU.  More cores help with tasking BIM objects and loading large structured files... though if I go 1150, I believe the 4790K may do well.. but suppose the other option I could swap it out with an E3 Xeon when I suspect working on a huge file when needed.



Thanks for moving to the correct forum


----------



## Freezer (Aug 20, 2015)

bump, could use more advice regarding a system upgrade. I'm not the best at picking out the best components.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 20, 2015)

Freezer said:


> Yes and no. Autocad, AFAS rendering goes, is dependent on the GPU.  More cores help with tasking BIM objects and loading large structured files... though if I go 1150, I believe the 4790K may do well.. but suppose the other option I could swap it out with an E3 Xeon when I suspect working on a huge file when needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for moving to the correct forum



E5, you mean? The E3v3 is inferior to the 4790K in every way except ECC support.


----------



## Freezer (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd rather stay away from xeon, since the system will be used for gaming too. I was thinking if I went with 1150 instead of 2011v3, I could buy an extra xeon chip if needed to work out processes that the 4790K couldn't handle, but i think that would be trivial. If i were purely using the system for rendering/autocad 24/7 and not have autocad360 services available to me then i'd go xeon.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 20, 2015)

Freezer said:


> I'd rather stay away from xeon, since the system will be used for gaming too. I was thinking if I went with 1150 instead of 2011v3, I could buy an extra xeon chip if needed to work out processes that the 4790K couldn't handle, but i think that would be trivial. If i were purely using the system for rendering/autocad 24/7 and not have autocad360 services available to me then i'd go xeon.



Why would you buy a 4790K *and* a E3? lol Then you could just buy a 6-core E5 / 5820K and be done. There aren't any six-core parts on 1150, I hope you know that (just checking).

I've had a little bit of experience with small assemblies in Inventor and it ran pretty well on my i3-4160 + R7 265; obviously, this pales in comparison to your needs, but don't overthink things. 4C/8T is good for such applications, and LGA2011-3 offers the best you can possibly get. I would hardly be worrying about USB 3.1, considering your needs. There are standalone USB 3.1 expansion cards sold by Asus so this isn't nearly as significant as deciding on a CPU and GPU.

Not sure why you think that Xeon is bad for gaming; Xeon E3s are (if we are to assume that Broadwell E3 v4 is just an oddity and things go back to normal with Skylake) carbon copies of locked i7s. For gaming, anything around 3.5GHz suffices. Xeon E5 lineup has quite a few SKUs that are carbon copies of the 5820K, 5930K and 5960X give or take 100MHz and adding ECC support. E5 is not all about 10 core CPUs. Is it overclocking you're after? Why not a 5820K?

Also, what was your old system's spec? How well did CAD run on that?


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 20, 2015)

I run a Sabertooth X99, and had a X99-A before that.  Both are solid boards but the Sabertooth is a far cut above the X99-A.  I also worked with a UD3 at one point which while solid, had less overclockability than either of the ASUS boards.  It should be identical to the UD4 minus some ram slots.  Solid board otherwise, and GIGABYTE support is awesome.  ASUS support is shit I hear but I've never had a defective product from them for what it is worth.

That's my thoughts on mobos, from someone who has tried "a few" boards.


----------



## Freezer (Aug 20, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Also, what was your old system's spec? How well did CAD run on that?



In 2010-2011 cad ran fine on a 6600, until autocad optimised the software for current tech. I see and hear a lot of people still running 6600's lol. it's a solid cpu on windows 7.

Still not sure between the 5820k , 4790k, or wait for 6700. Though I guess 6700 isn't much of an upgrade from 5820 or 4790, and 6xxx-E will be next summer.

6700k- Yes/No?
5820k- Yes/No?
4790k- Yes/No?


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 20, 2015)

If you think the software will use all of the cores, I would get a 5820k.


----------



## Freezer (Aug 20, 2015)

Anyone know if there is any future expandability with Socket 2011v3 , CPU wise?


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Aug 20, 2015)

Freezer said:


> Anyone know if there is any future expandability with Socket 2011v3 , CPU wise?



I cannot say it for sure cpu wise. It looks like intel would just go straight to skylake architecture for the enthusiast 2011 platform. The xeon v5 announce is based on skylake architecture. I highly doubt there would be a broadwell-E even the standard 4 core broadwell the 5775C is not being market much despite being released two or three months ago. It is abit of a bummer I been wanting to move to a broadwell from my pentium G3258.


On the bright side the x99 platform support insane xeon like the 18 core E5-2699-v3. So you do have a cpu upgrade in the terms of more cores as the price come down. That reminds me of the 775 socket where people use cheap xeons as upgrade for their boards.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 20, 2015)

Freezer said:


> Anyone know if there is any future expandability with Socket 2011v3 , CPU wise?


If Intel sticks with tick-tock, there will be one more line of CPU (a die shrink of Haswell-E,) before changing platforms if they stick with tick-tock. skt2011-3 starts at as little as 200 USD for a 2.5Ghz 6c/6t Xeon and goes all the way up to a 3.2Ghz 18c/36t monster that costs many thousands of dollars. So if it scales to cores, Intel has a lot of expandability if you want to pay for it.

A possibility is going with a workstation board and going with dual skt2011-3 CPUs if your budget can handle it. Something like dual E5-2623 v3s (3.0Ghz, 3.5Ghz boost quad-cores, ~400 USD each,) would get you 8c/16t for under 1000 dollars for the CPUs. It gets you ECC memory, DDR4 , and a whopping 80 PCI-E lanes but, you lose out on overclocking. If you went this route though, you would have a little more flexibility than having to go with thousand dollar CPUs plus but it's by no means cheap.

Once again, this is only if your software scales to the number of cores on the machine because this would not be a cheap setup. You're talking 1200 USD minimum for the motherboard and CPUs alone if you were to go this route. No cheap investment. It will probably keep up with a 5960x though as it's easier to boost two quads than one 8c CPU and leaves the possiblity open for doing dual 6c/12t down the road when if CPUs get cheaper (if Intel ever gets any competition.)


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 20, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> If Intel sticks with tick-tock, there will be one more line of CPU (a die shrink of Haswell-E,) before changing platforms if they stick with tick-tock. skt2011-3 starts at as little as 200 USD for a 2.5Ghz 6c/6t Xeon and goes all the way up to a 3.2Ghz 18c/36t monster that costs many thousands of dollars. So if it scales to cores, Intel has a lot of expandability if you want to pay for it.
> 
> A possibility is going with a workstation board and going with dual skt2011-3 CPUs if your budget can handle it. Something like dual E5-2623 v3s (3.0Ghz, 3.5Ghz boost quad-cores, ~400 USD each,) would get you 8c/16t for under 1000 dollars for the CPUs. It gets you ECC memory, DDR4 , and a whopping 80 PCI-E lanes but, you lose out on overclocking. If you went this route though, you would have a little more flexibility than having to go with thousand dollar CPUs plus but it's by no means cheap.
> 
> Once again, this is only if your software scales to the number of cores on the machine because this would not be a cheap setup. You're talking 1200 USD for the motherboard and CPUs alone if you were to go this route. No cheap investment.



Also, going X99 is a step above Z97 in technology alone. Sure, DDR4 freq will continue to improve, while timings get tighter, but Z97 is a DDR3 platform. As said before, you may be on the low side for DDR4 freq in a few years if you choose X99, but it's still DDR4. If we look at the past HEDT platforms:

X38 | LGA775 - 2 releases, Kentsfield and Yorkfield
X58 | LGA1366 - 2 releases, Bloomfield and Gulftown CPUs, although not a lot of people consider them two separate families anymore
X79 | LGA2011 - 2 releases, Sandy Bridge-E and Ivy Bridge-E

But really, let's be realistic. This is no surprise. The mainstream families get 2 releases per socket as well (with 1150 getting two because H-Refresh/DC counts as 0.5 and Broadwell counts as 0.5)

We can infer that Intel will stick to a strategy that works, and you won't be left out in the lurch with Haswell-E. Core count has increased slowly with Xeon E5s, but not with HEDT i7s, so unless you're *really desperate* for 10 damn cores that will make you that much more money at work, you might want to think twice about the HEDT platform, now that Skylake has jumped the mainstream line to DDR4.


----------



## Freezer (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks, you folks pointed out information which I overlooked.

Looking at the Sabortooth and U4, seems more bang for the buck with the U4. Perhaps I'm wrong:
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1425&page=0

http://motherboards.specout.com/compare/4098-4966/GIGABYTE-GA-X99-UD4-vs-ASUS-SABERTOOTH-X99


----------



## Freezer (Aug 21, 2015)

Guess I'm wrong... I've just read that UD4 still has issues with the UEFI bios and never resolved.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 21, 2015)

Freezer said:


> Guess I'm wrong... I've just read that UD4 still has issues with the UEFI bios and never resolved.



Since we're going *there*, An Asus X99 burned not long after launch.

What kind of issues?


----------



## Freezer (Aug 21, 2015)

Believe I found my mainboard.

ASRock Fatal1ty X99X Killer
Xeon and ECC support, if I needed to, plus it seems to be equivilant to Asus Sabortooth and UD4.

http://us.hardware.info/comparisontable/products/242057-245111-285519-246563-292437

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_x99_tuf_sabertooth_review,1.html

Advice?


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 21, 2015)

Freezer said:


> Believe I found my mainboard.
> 
> ASRock Fatal1ty X99X Killer
> Xeon and ECC support, if I needed to, plus it seems to be equivilant to Asus Sabortooth and UD4.
> ...



Slow down, speed racer, and answer our questions first.

What is "equivalent"? ASRock prices rather low so their boards often hit features above their supposed category. If you can get over their oft-clunky UEFI, sometimes nonsensical English, and obsession with ISL6xxx PWM controllers (which end up being negligible in overclocking performance, since ASRock has ditched DPAK MOSFETs), ASRock is usually a good buy. They have good M.2 across their entire lineup, and also offer what I believe is the most full-featured mATX X99 family.


----------



## Freezer (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm referring "equivalent" to benchmarks, and features. What either mainboard uses for capacitors and other electrical components I wouldn't have the slightest clue.

I looked at the benchmarks, some reviews, and noticed the ASRock X99X Killer is ECC / Xeon / 128GB compatible, thinking down the road.


----------



## Freezer (Aug 21, 2015)

but that sabertooth board is so tempting. lol.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 23, 2015)

I see for you money is not an issue . Still what are you gonna do with 32GB of ram ? 16 is more then enough. think about it. maybe take the money difference and put it somewhere else.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 23, 2015)

Freezer said:


> I'm referring "equivalent" to benchmarks, and features. What either mainboard uses for capacitors and other electrical components I wouldn't have the slightest clue.
> 
> I looked at the benchmarks, some reviews, and noticed the ASRock X99X Killer is ECC / Xeon / 128GB compatible, thinking down the road.


Most ASRock boards have similar CPU/memory support.

So, let's be straight here. You need to find a board with an OC socket, and you want to spend form the middle price range to high-end to get the most out of the X99 platform, IMHO. I have several CPUs and have had many many boards for this platform, and there is definite differences between boards and clocking abilities. You need that OC socket. And you need decent power delivery, since you're looking at about 300W for the CPU. You also need decent cooling then, too.

You can save a few dollars, but then you might end up with a mediocre experience.

I'll also say that 8 GB stocks provide more performance than 4 GB sticks (single rank vs dual rank), so get 4x 8 GB sticks for 32 GB for the best all around.


----------



## Freezer (Aug 24, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> I see for you money is not an issue . Still what are you gonna do with 32GB of ram ? 16 is more then enough. think about it. maybe take the money difference and put it somewhere else.



The price of memory is no different than the price of DDR3 kits. Also, as you probably missed this is a CAD / Rendering workstation... memory is essential.




cadaveca said:


> Most ASRock boards have similar CPU/memory support.
> 
> So, let's be straight here. You need to find a board with an OC socket, and you want to spend form the middle price range to high-end to get the most out of the X99 platform, IMHO. I have several CPUs and have had many many boards for this platform, and there is definite differences between boards and clocking abilities. You need that OC socket. And you need decent power delivery, since you're looking at about 300W for the CPU. You also need decent cooling then, too.
> 
> ...



Yes, we're discussing alternative boards. I provided a spec sheet in my last post. ASrock seems to be the best option since its compatible with both ECC/Xeon, for expansion down the road when and if I need it, though, I do want to OC the 5820K and get the most of it. I like the Sabertooth, but there is no ECC Support.


.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 24, 2015)

Freezer said:


> I like the Sabertooth, but there is no ECC Support.



Then don't buy the ASUS. No big deal.


----------



## Freezer (Aug 24, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> Then don't buy the ASUS. No big deal.



I have no idea what you're talking about then, since you never mentioned your suggestion. Asus/ASrock, same company, both are great boards with overclocking.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 24, 2015)

Freezer said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about then, since you never mentioned your suggestion. Asus/ASrock, same company, both are great boards with overclocking.


They aren't the same company. They have very different designs and use different components to build their products. These differences in design and components affects one ability to clock over the other. Even boards that have OC sockets clock differently from each other from brand to brand. Memory that works great on one board, won't boot on another, even within the same brand (ie, ASUS).

It's hard for me to give a singular suggestion. I get boards to review, and have seen how most cater to a specific user, but your particular uses as you've explained them span several different usage types.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 24, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, what is the "never resolved" issue with thd UD4 bios?  Only problem my old UD3 had was a lack of ms eDrive support


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 24, 2015)

Quick question. With a budget this high and rendering being an important thing, is there any reason why a 2P platform hasn't been considered?

Is there any reason a 2P platform hasn't been suggested? The OP could get a quad-core 2011-3 Xeon with a 2P motherboard and later down the road it would only cost 350 USD to ad a second and go from 4c/8t to 8c/16t.


----------



## Freezer (Aug 26, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Quick question. With a budget this high and rendering being an important thing, is there any reason why a 2P platform hasn't been considered?



This is a "high" budget? Oh, if I really wanted to build a WS... that'd be 10x what was noted in the OP.  Also there is no point in dual xeons, I have an A360 sub.... also B-E is around the corner.




cadaveca said:


> They aren't the same company. They have very different designs and use different components to build their products.



Right. Yet from what I recall they're sister companies,


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 27, 2015)

Freezer said:


> Right. Yet from what I recall they're sister companies,




At one point they were, but AFAIK, its been several years that they have been completely separate. I think it was when ASUS went to ECS instead of Pegatron for production (2012).


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 29, 2015)

ASUS and AsRock used to be same company. But ASUS then sold AsRock to Pegatron...


----------



## Schmuckley (Aug 30, 2015)

I like dat Giga x99 SOC Champion..I do.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 30, 2015)

Freezer said:


> This is a "high" budget? Oh, if I really wanted to build a WS... that'd be 10x what was noted in the OP.  Also there is no point in dual xeons, I have an A360 sub.... also B-E is around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever floats you boat. I didn't mean to say buy two Xeons now, but rather a single 2p supported quad so down the road it would only cost 350 USD to double the number of threads/cores. You can run one CPU in 2P boards.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 4, 2015)

Eh, fuck it. I was sick and tired of all the bullshit and just grabbed 5820K, ASUS Sabertooth X99 and 32GB of Kingston FuryX 2400MHz DDR4. Fucking hell, if I go big I go properly big  It was exactly 1000€ (and few cents). The plan is to keep this system for 5 years like I did the X58 and I think it'll be ready for that. 6 cores, the most durable motherboard you can get and 32GB of RAM should keep me in the game easily.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Sep 4, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Eh, fuck it. I was sick and tired of all the bullshit and just grabbed 5820K, ASUS Sabertooth X99 and 32GB of Kingston FuryX 2400MHz DDR4. Fucking hell, if I go big I go properly big  It was exactly 1000€ (and few cents). The plan is to keep this system for 5 years like I did the X58 and I think it'll be ready for that. 6 cores, the most durable motherboard you can get and 32GB of RAM should keep me in the game easily.




That would last you a good 5 years and even more looking at the rate of pc progress now. X99 is the best long term value now. Nice price that you paid, I am jealous.


----------



## vega22 (Sep 4, 2015)

from what i have seen ecc ram works in a few asus boards with chips that use it regardless of official support.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 4, 2015)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> That would last you a good 5 years and even more looking at the rate of pc progress now. X99 is the best long term value now. Nice price that you paid, I am jealous.


Or more. Come the spring I will be 4 years into my current build. I'm not planning on getting rid of my 3820 or P9X79 Deluxe any time soon. 6c CPUs will be there if and when I need those cores and 8 DIMM slots makes memory capacity much less of an issue. If anything, I would upgrade to a 32GB kit, get a new SSD, or another 390. ...but, replacing my platform is the last thing on my list of things that would provide tangible benefits. I suspect 5 years is a conservative estimate given the CPU market.


----------



## Silent.tpu (Mar 15, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Eh, fuck it. I was sick and tired of all the bullshit and just grabbed 5820K, ASUS Sabertooth X99 and 32GB of Kingston FuryX 2400MHz DDR4. Fucking hell, if I go big I go properly big  It was exactly 1000€ (and few cents). The plan is to keep this system for 5 years like I did the X58 and I think it'll be ready for that. 6 cores, the most durable motherboard you can get and 32GB of RAM should keep me in the game easily.


How do you like the mobo so far? Looking into getting it but I've been seeing a lot of negative reviews...


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 15, 2016)

I love it. It's one of the best boards I've ever owned. And I always had premium stuff. My last two were ASUS P5B Deluxe and ASUS Rampage II Gene X58. So, yeah I know high end. But Sabertooth X58 is even better in my opinion. Even the dust protection "gimmick" is actually really nice. All the ports that aren't used are plugged with covers and it really protects stuff. I didn't want to use it at first but then said what the hell, why not if it's all here. And despite my case having dust filters, fine dust still gets inside and this stuff protects ports nicely. It also looks really pretty with all covers and the reinforcement backplate covers some mosfets I think and it acts like a cooling plate. Which is also nice.

It's absolutely packed with fan headers. Absolutely everything runs of 4 pin PWM enabled fan headers and I still have few empty left and I currently have 8 fans and 1 port occupied by AiO pump. And all of them are fully controlled by BIOS itself so it's OS independent cooling solution that is super quiet on desktop but efficient during heavy loads. Still not too loud.

Only issue I have with it is that UEFI BIOS is still a bit clumsy for certain things and that you can't save and restore configuration between BIOS updates. I have quite a lot of stuff to set and it's a bit annoying. But BIOS updates aren't that regular so I guess I can give it a pass.

Anyway, it's expensive board, but it's also very good and nice looking. It has that stealthy feel to it and I like that.


----------



## Silent.tpu (Mar 16, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> I love it. It's one of the best boards I've ever owned. And I always had premium stuff. My last two were ASUS P5B Deluxe and ASUS Rampage II Gene X58. So, yeah I know high end. But Sabertooth X58 is even better in my opinion. Even the dust protection "gimmick" is actually really nice. All the ports that aren't used are plugged with covers and it really protects stuff. I didn't want to use it at first but then said what the hell, why not if it's all here. And despite my case having dust filters, fine dust still gets inside and this stuff protects ports nicely. It also looks really pretty with all covers and the reinforcement backplate covers some mosfets I think and it acts like a cooling plate. Which is also nice.
> 
> It's absolutely packed with fan headers. Absolutely everything runs of 4 pin PWM enabled fan headers and I still have few empty left and I currently have 8 fans and 1 port occupied by AiO pump. And all of them are fully controlled by BIOS itself so it's OS independent cooling solution that is super quiet on desktop but efficient during heavy loads. Still not too loud.
> 
> ...


Nice I'll be picking that up in the next couple of months


----------

